# Factory AntiTheft disable



## buffaloaltima (Nov 21, 2003)

Anyone where they usually put the "brain" of the factory alarm? I think my GF's is gone bad. The keyless entry doesn;t work sometimes and now I can't get the parking lights to turn off. I tried pulling ALL the fuses and they still don;t turn off. So, I'm assuming this problem is because the lights must be getting juice from somewhere else, ie, the alarm. I tried just flipping the switch, but that didn't work. I just need to find where the alarm is getting power from so that I can know for certain if this is where the problem is coming from.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If it's an aftermarket alarm, isn't it usually connected to the battery?


----------



## buffaloaltima (Nov 21, 2003)

Coco said:


> If it's an aftermarket alarm, isn't it usually connected to the battery?


If it was an aftermarket and installed by someone who didn't know how to conceal things at all, yes. But it's a factory (ie, nissan, oem, oe, dealer installed) alarm.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

It could be the battery in your remote. If it's going bad, it could be sending a signal to the car. Could be a bad relay, too, in the closed position. Like the alarm "sees" the doors are opened.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check this thread too: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26055


----------

